# Wings



## rabbitslayer (Sep 17, 2007)

If anyone heads out and gets a few we are looking to start training our new pup with some wings. Hopefully I can manage to get a few myself before the end of the season. I live in north utah county. Thanks.


----------



## Donk (Dec 18, 2012)

where do you live


----------



## rabbitslayer (Sep 17, 2007)

Saratoga Springs


----------



## travis madden (Sep 29, 2007)

I have some goose wings if you want them. Let me know I live in utah county.


----------



## rabbitslayer (Sep 17, 2007)

sure, I will take all I can get. I also work in Salt Lake so I can travel up there anytime. Just PM me and we can coordinate.


----------



## COWAN (Oct 7, 2012)

Go out to wasatch wing and clays. They clean birds there and will give you all you need.


----------



## rabbitslayer (Sep 17, 2007)

Thanks for the heads up concerning wasatch wings and clay.


----------



## COWAN (Oct 7, 2012)

If you go out to wasatch w&c you can also ask them to skin a bird and use them as a training dummy. Dogs love them. If you need more weight wrap a skin around a bumper.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

I got a few ducks wings. send me a pm if you want them.


----------

